# Question on Filteration



## alcoholica (Aug 17, 2010)

My water is always cloudy, I only have small fish (about 5-6 tetras) I think my filter is not doing the job and I have a 10 gallon tank, what is a good filter>


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

How long has your aquarium been setup for? It may be a bacterial bloom (i.e. your tank is cycling), or it could be a green water problem (algal problem). The beginnings of green water can appear cloudy.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

alcoholica said:


> My water is always cloudy, I only have small fish (about 5-6 tetras) I think my filter is not doing the job and I have a 10 gallon tank, what is a good filter>


Assuming it's not one of the things mentioned by Darkblade48, I would recommend a Aquaclear HOB filter. They are simple, cheap, easy to maintain, do a great job, reliable, and well reviewed.

Harry


----------



## alcoholica (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys, decided to go with a new filter and hope it works out.

Much appreciated


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

alcoholica said:


> Thanks for the info guys, decided to go with a new filter and hope it works out.
> 
> Much appreciated


did you rinse your gravel? Some ppl forget to rinse the gravel and have cloudy tanks for a few months after starting until it gets all filtered or siphoned out.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

If you're new to fish keeping, it's very likely that you're overfeeding, a common cause of bacterial blooms. Fish need a lot less food than you might think. There should never be uneaten food left after a feeding. Try cutting back on the amount you feed and see if this helps over time.


----------



## alcoholica (Aug 17, 2010)

I have thoroughly cleaned the gravel and other items placed in the tank. The tank was cycled based on exact instructions I had followed...

I normally replace 1/3 of the water weekly, however I may be overfeeding the fish since I do see leftovers. I will definitely look into that, however I have decided to test a new filter as well as the one I have seems to be crap that came with the starter kit.

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

as stated by the previous poster; seeing leftover means you are overfeeding for sure. Do you have any cory cats or other bottom feeders? That would help as well, but lessening the amount fed is the real solution.


----------

